# Gaggia Classic or ?



## 5thelement (May 8, 2011)

I'm looking into buying a "proper" espresso machine after dabbling with a cheap Argos one.

I'll be looking at secondhand models really, probably on ebay. My budget is upto around £100.

It'll only be used once/twice a day at the most so it wont be getting abused!

I was eyeing up the Gaggia Cubika until i started reading alot of favourable reviews on the Gaggia Classic, which seems to offer a bit more and has the options for modifying the steam wand etc

I wonder if anyone can suggest any other machines i should be looking at?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Hiya, I'd say for around £100 there's no choice to make, it has to be a second hand Gaggia Classic. The only issue you'll have asking for help on here is that we'll insist that you also buy a grinder (unless you already have one)!

If you do need a grinder, your choices are a hand grinder for around £30 (which takes a couple of minutes to grind enough for one double shot) or the minimum we would recommend for an electric grinder is an Iberital MC2 for around £120.


----------



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

You may struggle to find a classic sub £100 the ones I've seen tend to go for about £150, you could do what I did and plump for the gaggia carezza, same pump, boiler and brew head as the classic but lacks its 3 way solenoid and has a plastic case rather than stainless, but I got mine for 30 quid and it makes a fine brew

Sent from my HTC Dream using Tapatalk


----------



## DomesticEspresso (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi there,

The Gaggia Classic comes highly recommended and i also suggest going to the peak of your budget so not to go for a cheaper Gaggia that isn't as good. They usually go for between £80 and £120 on ebay including p&p. Or you could be as lucky as Michael (Fun In A Cup) and get one for £65 inc p&p so keep your eye out. Best to get started on and as you say it can have the steam mod done at a later date. Results are consistent with this machine as well and its sturdy and easy to maintain. Best grinders on the market for much cheapness are the Hario Ceramic Slim hand burr grinder (£30ish) or the DeLonghi KG49 electric bean blitzer which is great and goes way fine enough for espresso machines for the house (30ish). Good luck and any probs feel free to ask.

Dave


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

I found myself in a similar boat to you recently and finally opted for a Gaggia Selecta Coffee Delux which I managed to get off eBay for £40. It's essentially a Classic without the 3 way solenoid. It was in great cosmetic condition but did require a bit of maintenance to get it working properly. There are bargains out there especially if you're willing to get your hands dirty and fix one up.

Andy


----------

